# What is going on with these? Allen Organ?



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Can somebody shed some light on what's going on here? What is the motorized part? What's it do? How's it work?

I'm lost. Lol.

Vintage Allen Organ Co Speakers


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

First >>> Call 985-395-3974

2nd as the metal rotates it alternately blocks the output and then allows it


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I worked for a guy building and installing allen organ speaker cabinets and organs for many years from the mid 80's into the 90's and i never saw anything like that.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

What a buzz hearing the allen organ name. This is actually how I became interested in car audio long before I could even drive, this and BMX action magazine. . Got me interested in car audio and its also how and why I became a electrician. We would do the organ installs in churches and we were always waiting for the damn electrician. I remember building speaker cabinets and learning about the design process long before computers.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Oliver said:


> First >>> Call 985-395-3974
> 
> 2nd as the metal rotates it alternately blocks the output and then allows it


Lol. I'll call him but I was more interested in *why* that metal rotates and what it does to the sound. Is it to simulate vibrato?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Here may be the key >>>> *projection speakers. *


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

The organ's "Gyrophonic Projector" speaker cabinets were developed by Allen and rotated at various speeds for different effects. This patented system was the first method for imparting motion to electronically produced sounds. Stationary speakers were used to produce the low pedal tones. 

Interesting stuff...my question is how fast does it spin? Is this something like the Leslie speaker cabinets?


----------



## krikboh (Jan 15, 2013)

The referenced posting is down. Were you looking at something like this:

Leslie speaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Google allen gyrophonic
They both are trying for the same effect just different methods. The Leslie is a speaker firing through a spinning cylinder. The allen is several woofers on a spinning baffle with a opening they fire through as they pass. The idea was to reproduce the sound of a pipe organ.

The Leslie was more popular because of the Hammond organ, especially the B3 that many use still with the Leslie speaker. Lots of history between Hammond and Leslie and makes for a good read.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

One is missing out on something special musically if they have never experienced a Hammond/Leslie live. The organ alone can rock anything from a small jazz hall to a large church. Just an amazing sounding instrument.

Put your best phones on or hook up the BIG speakers:

Gospel and jazz styles:
Leslie 45 2-Speed Conversion w/Hammond A-100 Organ - YouTube
Joe Pantano Killing it on the Hammond Organ - A-100 Restoration by Retrolinear - YouTube

Hammond vs.Crumar Mojo sound comparison
Crumar Mojo and Hammond A100 in a Leslie 145 - YouTube

The master of the "Jazz Organ" - Jimmy Smith...Would listen to his recordings on the old WJZZ and WDET stations in Detroit....back then one could get an education on jazz just by tuning in, they played everything! Jimmy Smith-The Organ Grinder's Swing (1965) - YouTube

Classic Detroit Jazz/Funk - the Lyman Woodard Organization (When I was really starting to get into jazz in H.S. his band performed at my school. Really opened up my ears to the B3 organ sound on something other than gospel and swing jazz.
The Lyman Woodard Organization - Disco Tease - 1979 [Soul-Jazz] - YouTube

Leslie 45 talk
Leslie 45 Speaker Overview - YouTube

The Learning Series - Hammond Organs And Leslie Speakers -Parts 1-5
http://www.youtube.com/user/farmall1938/videos?query=leslie

Having heard the Hammond/Leslie sound through the years used in all types of music the sound is still intoxicating. However, as a teenager the 1st time I heard several really large pipe organs in very large old catherals in Europe the experience was amazing. The super low sub bass pedal tones were unlike anything I'd experienced compared to Hammond B3 type organs.
Stephansdom Wien Pipe Organ St. Stephan's Cathedral Vienna - YouTube
Church organs in Europe.wmv - YouTube


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^agreed on the sound of the Hammond / Leslie sound
Working in the church organ business for a few years I agree there is nothing like the sound of a large pipe organ.

The wanamaker organ in Philadelphia is something special
Star Wars Main Titles Wanamaker Organ - YouTube


Especially when Virgil fox is playing it:
Virgil Fox Wanamaker Ogan - YouTube

Or kieth chapman:
Keith Chapman plays the Wanamaker Grand Court Organ - YouTube



http://www.wanamakerorgan.com/index.php


----------

